# Is my cat pregnant?



## popsy (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi everyone im new on here i was wondering if any one with experiance of pregnant cats could help me. My cat went to a stud cat for the first time 6 and a half weeks ago. the lady said the mating was not successful as my cat would not let the stud near her and she said to bring her back in 3 weeks when she is in heat again. i thought nothing more of it but after 3 weeks she didnt come back in to heat and now 6 and half weeks later still no heat. her nipples dont seem to have changed much at all and she dosnt look very pregnant although she definatly has a hard plump tummy. she is eating like a horse when normally she is a snacker, she keeps lying funny with her back legs wide apart and last 2 days has been reaching a bit and licking her lips. does this sound like a pregnant cat or would she be alot bigger buy now?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Not really any way for us to know. It concerns me that you are breeding your cat and then coming on an internet forum to ask if she's pregnant. You should have a mentor that is guiding you through this process.


----------



## popsy (Jul 6, 2012)

I have been researching for over a year now and the breeder who has the stud has been helping me in all areas, but im confused that i was told no mating happend yet to me she seems pregnant thats why i thought i would come on a breeding page on a cat forum and ask other experienced breeders if she sounds pregnant. no need for you to be concerned alot of ppl breeding for the first time ask for advise thats the only way to learn.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Did you ask the breeder who has been helping you in all areas?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

What breed of kittens are you breeding? HOw exciting for you. HOw old is kitty? How did you find the stud?


----------



## popsy (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes i have asked her she said she is pretty sure they didnt mate but she said theres always a chance they could have and just to wait and see. im just excited and impatient so thought i would see if anyone who has had pregnant queens could tell mw all the signs. Shes a ragdoll and find the stud through the accredited breeders search. im pretty sure she is she really is looking plump today. i guess another week and i will know for sure.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

I have one tricky girl who is hard for the boys to get (non aggressive though) and she doesn't pink up like normal girls either 

By 6-7 weeks they usually begin to round out, be a bit harder to see on a LH. Nothing you can really do but wait unless you take her to the vet but I see no reason to do that unless you simply must know

Most members here are not breeders either


----------

